# 16:9 in After Effects, immer verzerrt



## GlenBenton (14. November 2005)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte grade ein Filmchen in 16:9 erstellen, aber sobald ich das erste Objekt anlege verzerrt er mir das... warum? 
Ich gehe am Anfang hin und stelle die Auflösung auf 1024 x 768,  dann gibt es aber noch zusätzlich die Optionen für Breitbild... sry aber... ist das nicht das selbe?

Es ist erschreckend das ich über solche grudsätzlichen Sachen stolpere.... obwohl ich schon seit Jahren mit den Programm arbeite (aber nicht im Format 16:9 wie man merkt;o))

Kann mir jemand sagen, was genau ich einstellen muss? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## chmee (15. November 2005)

Wenn Du eine Composition in 1024*768 anlegst, arbeitest Du in 16:9-Quadratische Pixel.
Die benutzt Du zB wenn Photoshop-Dateien importiert werden.

Eine Comp in 720*576 mit anamorphen Pixeln ist dann das Gleiche. Ja.
Hier ist es horizontal gestaucht.

mfg chmee


----------



## 27b-6 (15. November 2005)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du eine Composition in 1024*768 anlegst, arbeitest Du in 16:9-Quadratische Pixel.mfg chmee


 
  Moin!

 Da entfleucht mir ein gutes hessisches HÄ? 
 Bei mir hat 1024x768, Quadratische Pixel immer noch ein klassisches 4:3-Verhältnis oder habe ich etwas grundlegend falsch verstanden oder ist mein AFX 5.5 schon zu veraltet


----------



## chmee (15. November 2005)

HÄ ist richtig 
Habe, ohne nachzudenken - Deinen Wert übernommen. Richtig ist 1024*576

mfg chmee


----------

